

Linux Performance Analysis and Tools and Methodologies - deirdres
http://joyent.com/blog/linux-performance-analysis-and-tools-brendan-gregg-s-talk-at-scale-11x

======
helper
I didn't know much about perf (<https://perf.wiki.kernel.org>) before watching
this talk. I had no idea that perf supported dynamic tracing in the kernel
(around minute 40/slide 57). I'm definitely going to play around with it more
this weekend.

I always enjoy Brenden's talks. He really knows his stuff.

------
talaketu
Awesome presentation. Brendan Gregg shows a scary amount of expertise here.
Very motivating to start using more advanced tools.

~~~
joshbaptiste
I consider the Joyent (Ex-Sun guys) the gods of Unix based operating systems,
just reading how they ported KVM from Linux -> Illumos displays their deep
understanding of what is going on under the hood. Seriously if you want to be
an above average Unix system administrator, consider learning and using Dtrace
with Solaris/OpenIndiana as it will improve your troubleshooting skills
immensely with *nix in general. I just wish it existed in GNU/Linux (yea,yea
Oracle is trying this, but still very incomplete atm), and Linux based
SystemTap just does not feel as awesome as Dtrace.

~~~
erichocean
Apple should buy Joyent immediately and put them in charge of the entire
Service side of Apple (iCloud, etc.).

There isn't any better way for Tim Cook to spend that amount of money, full
stop: Apple is getting it's ass kicked on the server side by Google, and they
deserve it, because Apple doesn't have the talent and won't get it because,
let's face it, who wants to work at Apple on server stuff that has any kind of
skills?

Buying Joyent would change that overnight.

~~~
shmerl
I don't think they'll like the idea of dealing with Apple after they left
Oracle. They have better things to do.

------
eliasmacpherson
Haven't listened to the presentation but the diagram doesn't list this project
which I learned about from a Misko Hevery post on the googletesting blog.
<http://freecode.com/projects/fio>

Look forward to watching it.

~~~
brendangregg
The talk focused on observability tools, not experimental tools like micro-
benchmarks. I probably should have made that more clear (I only mention
experimental tools on slide 84).

I've actually been using fio a lot recently, especially since it can do non-
uniform random distributions.

------
nisa

        sudo perf top 
    

is really great!

------
donebizkit
Great stuff. Thanks!

